# bars/restaurants in Amsterdam



## john123456789 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi,

I moved to the Netherlands a little while ago and I recently came across this list:

squidoo.com/top-10-bars-and-restaurants-in-amsterdam

It has a few places in the list that I have not been to such as Little Collins. Has anyone else been to these places and can theory recommend any?

Thanks


----------



## namivan (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey.

The link doesn't work anymore, but here are a few of my favorite bars, quite chill ones to hang out in:

- Hanneke's Boom - close to Amsterdam Centraal
- Noordelicht - you need to take the leftmost ferry from behind Amsterdam Centraal, this place is nice for weekend afternoons
- Foodism - okay, this is a restaurant, tapas-style, but it's amazing
- Basis - this one's more for the nightlife, but also cool as a bar

good luck and enojy


----------

